# Rzr 800s



## mudking1199

Ok guys got a ? I got a rzr 800s it's 2012 whit a 3in lift on it and I keep busting axles do u think I need to get longer axles 
Ps I'm running 31s ol any help


----------



## Polaris425

I dunno about longer but definitely better ones.


----------



## mudking1199

I got dht


----------



## brutemike

If your talking about the rear my buddy had the same problem soon as he put his terms on so he went to rhinos and hasn't had one break yet.That was about a year ago and just on the back.


----------



## mudking1199

No it's the front to


----------



## JLOWERY

Maybe its that right foot lol


----------



## filthyredneck

My understanding is that the new rzr's come with smaller/weaker axles than the older ones. Having a 3" lift and 31s doesnt help any. I'd recommend upgrading.... Rhino, Gorilla, Turner, or Cobra....they'll all treat you good.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mudking1199

I got high lifter dht on it


----------



## JLOWERY

Highlifter :thumbdown:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i agree 100% with filthy ...all good ....my 2 fav. (personal opinion) would be turner or cobra !


----------



## jprzr

I had a 800 rzr with 3 inch lift HL springs an 28 terms broke both back axles so upgraded to rhinos alway around and never had a prob with it and my buddy has it now an there still holding up but he dropped the big tires but still lifted 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog76

been running rhinos for a while n fact we got 4 lifted rzr's all running 31 laws and they hold up pretty good, the price is good to. dont want anything stronger than a rhino, if the axle dont break something more expensive will.


----------



## abthis01

Same here with running Rhino's. All 4 on the Rzr and just put 4 Rhinos on the Brute. The only thing I hate are the thin rubber boots. Does anyone have a replacement boot for the Rzr. I found the Mazda car boots for the Brute jus wanna find some for the Rzr....


----------



## sloboy

Hit the guys at Rockford cv up, I just put there dura boot onmy rear rhinos got to give um a call in the morning I ordered the wrong ones for the front.


----------



## mudking1199

That's y I went with the dht love the way they have there boots but I guess haveing a good boot just ain't like having a good axle tho


----------



## sloboy

The DHT's don't come in a +6 inch length.


----------

